# Columbus, Ohio OIS of EDP in hospital.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Columbus, Ohio — The Columbus Division of Police released body camera footage, two days after 27-year-old Miles Jackson was fatally shot in an exchange of gunfire with Columbus police and Mount Carmel St. Ann’s hospital security on April 12, 2021. At 12:11pm , Westerville Police notified Columbus Police that WPD had “one of your wanted subjects at St. Ann’s hospital.” The operator identified the subject as Miles M. Jackson, date of birth 12/5/93. She informed Columbus Police that Jackson was found sleeping on a bench outside of a bank, and was taken to the hospital after a suspected relapse related to a drug overdose. She informed Columbus Police that Jackson has an open domestic violence warrant out of case, with additional warrants for assault, falsification, resisting arrest, drug possession, and weapons under disability.

At 12:41 Columbus Police Officers Ryan Krichbaum and Andrew Howe are dispatched to St. Ann’s to take Jackson into custody. The second video from Officer Krichbaum’s body worn camera starts at 1:42pm., Officers Krichbaum and Howe are seen preparing Jackson fortransport to the Franklin County jail. The officers are seen searching Jackson’s pockets. Officer Krichbaum appears to discover something and signals to Officer Howe. He says, “Get his arms behind his back right now,” and a struggle between the officers and Jackson begins. During the struggle, Jackson can be heard saying "I'm giving it to you man." Police said the video shows Krichbaum tasing Jackson, taking him to the ground, where he continued to resist. 
.
A short time later, police said the video shows Jackson's gun fire. Police said the bullet visibly left Jackson's pocket and Krichbaum is seen struggling to disarm him. Howe is seen in the video firing his gun, but it malfunctioned. After the initial shots were fired, Jackson is down on the ground with officers pointing guns at him. Jackson is ordered to put his hands in the air several dozen times over the course of the next five minutes. Jackson old officers that he was leaning on the gun at one point. A Taser is eventually used on Jackson again. After the Taser was fired, a gun was fired, followed by a series of gunshots. Officers are then heard calling for medics to assist Jackson. An initial investigation by the Ohio Bureau of Criminal Investigation confirmed that Jackson was armed with a gun and fired shots.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Damn that was a scary malfunction.

Also gotta love the “helpful” doctor/make nurse trying to run in front of the cops to help the guy who still had a gun in his hand and had already shot at cops. Glad he got put back in his place.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

I thought the second officers body cam footage showed the types of tactics that only comes from a seasoned officer who can think outside the box. For example ; using the security guard as cover (awesome) and after the shooting declaring "Ill stay out here." Only someone with many years experience looking forward to a well deserved retirement could think like that while under pressure.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm wondering how the gun got into the hospital in the first place? Wasn't he searched by the original officers?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> I'm wondering how the gun got into the hospital in the first place? Wasn't he searched by the original officers?


You would think so but assumption is the mother of all fuck ups! are you familiar with Ricardo Cerna video? 
guys shoots himself in police custody.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Many years ago I was working an overnight shift. I got called to meet up with the watch commander. I pull up and he puts a drunk guy in the front passenger seat of my cruiser. He tells me to drive the guy to his house the next town over. The last thing he says to me is "He's ok". Long story short when I get to his destination the drunk guy looks at me and asked "Do you want to see my gun".

I never forgot that oh shit feeling. From then on I never assumed the officer prior to me had checked the person I am taking custody of . 
The drunk was just being a wise ass but lesson learned.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

At the beginning of the video, you can see the initial officer doing a half-ass pat frisk for weapons. He even says he’s checking to make sure the suspect isn’t armed, but he doesn’t do a good job at all (obviously) and he lets the suspect distract him with questions. Complacency got him big time.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Rodney, that's the point I was making. Why wasn't he searched before he got to the hospital?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Finding that bullet is what we call ‘A clue’


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> I'm wondering how the gun got into the hospital in the first place? Wasn't he searched by the original officers?


Not only did it got into the hospital but it also made the ambulance ride over to the hospital from where he was picked up. He could have wiped out the ambulance crew as well.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

EUPD377 said:


> Damn that was a scary malfunction.
> 
> Also gotta love the “helpful” doctor/make nurse trying to run in front of the cops to help the guy who still had a gun in his hand and had already shot at cops. Glad he got put back in his place.


I couldn’t imagine being in the corner boxed in with a malfunctioning gun. Christ. Looked like an M&P?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah it appeared to be an M&P, with a type 3 malfunction. Still jammed up after “tap rack ready”.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That's why I trust my life with Hi-Point © firearms. Hi-Point it may not shoot but at least you can beat someone to death with it.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Tango_Sierra said:


> I couldn’t imagine being in the corner boxed in with a malfunctioning gun. Christ. Looked like an M&P?


It's for reasons like that we should all be carrying a back-up gun. It's not written policy on my department, it is more like an unwritten rule. Most patrol officers out here carry a back-up gun someplace on their bodies for just such an occasion.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> It's for reasons like that we should all be carrying a back-up gun. It's not written policy on my department, it is more like an unwritten rule. Most patrol officers out here carry a back-up gun someplace on their bodies for just such an occasion.


Yes, back-up gun. I've carried one for years (off hand draw). If you can do it, do it....and train on it. In his case the M&Pc in same caliber would be optimal (not sure if the compact model accepts the full size mags).


----------

